# New R-line Models at Essen 2006



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Wolfsburg/Essen, 30 November 2006 - Volkswagen is showing a fireworks of sporty innovations at the Essen Motor Show 2006. R models as an example: The “R36” premiered in Essen represents the most powerful Passat of all time. It is powered by a 220 kW / 300 hp, 3.6 liter six cylinder direct injection gasoline engine (3.6 FSI). As part of standard equipment power transmission is handled by a direct shift gearbox (DSG) and permanent four-wheel drive (4MOTION). At 250 km/h the top speed is electronically regulated. In terms of speed, the Passat R36 outstrips every other Volkswagen in accelerating from 0 to 100 km/h: the sedan reaches the 100-km/h mark in 5.6 seconds (5.8 seconds for the Variant).
* Full Story *


----------



## MOB (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 ([email protected])*

The new golf is pure sex, a four door will look even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (MOB)*

Nice Stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats a Clean Passat, but why does one of the picture show MT? I thought it was only going to be DSG.
I wonder when they will have that front lip for Sale.
JT


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Thats a Clean Passat, but why does one of the picture show MT? I thought it was only going to be DSG.
I wonder when they will have that front lip for Sale.
JT

That's a 2.0T 6sp FWD Passat with the R-line kit, not an R36.


----------



## CheapSk8 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (klee)*

I wouldn't mind that R36 package on a Jetta. Maybe they could make the new one look as sporty and nice as that Passat does. I especially like the R line Touran.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

Polo GTI Cup Edition is what i want and we will never get that in the states.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ permanent four-wheel drive (4MOTION). 

Now we are talking - The regular all wheel drive VR6 Passat really felt like a front wheel drive car. So does this mean that the engine has been mounted the long way? Also I would imagine that this vehicle would get near gas guzzler tax mileage ( summer tires + heavy + 4motion), but fun.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (muffinman)*

All I want for Christmas is a Polo GTI Cup Edition.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (eurozex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_All I want for Christmas is a Polo GTI Cup Edition.









Me too


----------



## salvaterra (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (eurozex)*

ditto...a polo gti please !


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 ([email protected])*

Going against the grain here but.......... R-Line Toureg for me please.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (BabyBlueA3)*

Marco!!!?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Mehr_PSI)*

POLO!!








Hell yes I want this!


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (vdubjettaman)*

Nice pic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Mehr_PSI)*

They ALL look great, including the Touran and Touareg. Love how tastefully simple, classy, elegant-yet-sporty they all are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If we could only get R-Line or Individual here.


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (vdubjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjettaman* »_POLO!!








Hell yes I want this! 

*sigh* I would LOVE to get this car!!!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 ([email protected])*

Here we go again...
S-Line...
R-Line...








That front bumper doesn't know its own identity!


----------



## Suzukiracing003 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (user name unknown)*

Will we see an R line Rabbit?
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_Now we are talking - The regular all wheel drive VR6 Passat really felt like a front wheel drive car. So does this mean that the engine has been mounted the long way? Also I would imagine that this vehicle would get near gas guzzler tax mileage ( summer tires + heavy + 4motion), but fun.








the system is going to be the same Haldex unit...what is going to change is suspension tuning and maybe how agressive the engagement is...


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (user name unknown)*

So this is the standard Jetta bumper on the Golf with the R32 lower side grills???










_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Here we go again...
S-Line...
R-Line...








That front bumper doesn't know its own identity!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (tasslehawf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_So this is the standard Jetta bumper on the Golf with the R32 lower side grills???











exactly


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_exactly

Looks good. Don't get me wrong, but the mk5 platform is certainly having an indentity crisis. 
Actually I think a more apt anology is Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_







the system is going to be the same Haldex unit...what is going to change is suspension tuning and maybe how agressive the engagement is...

I had a feeling







I just can't behind all that power, and front wheel preference. I just drove a 2007 G35x and loved the feel of the rear preference. Will they at least add a limit slip to one of the axles? Or do they still think that electromatic-poop will do the job? 
This is coming from a 03 VR6 Sport tunned GTI guy, who has already driven a 2007 AWD Passat - looks good but can't really get that excited. They are so close with this one, its a shame that they can't finish the job. I still don't know how VW will sell these given that this model will be well into luxury brand territory, and I have already had offers on many of them close to invoice.


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (muffinman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (TORSEN TRACTION)*

How come there is no R Jetta?
Thats MAJOR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I mean we have GLI but this is not the same...


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_How come there is no R Jetta?
Thats MAJOR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I mean we have GLI but this is not the same...

We're not getting this model anyway. The mk4 R-Line accessories were available as aftermarket add-ons so I'm guessing these will be as well..


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 ([email protected])*

Way cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (155VERT83)*

All I want for Christmas......


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

nice to see something along the lines of Audi's "S-Line" for the Vdubs..bout time VW!


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (tasslehawf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_
We're not getting this model anyway. The mk4 R-Line accessories were available as aftermarket add-ons so I'm guessing these will be as well..









The R-Line cars do look good. VW seems to get it right the second time and allows the lucky consumers to spend more money to get their cars to look the way they should have have to begin with.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_Marco!!!?

Esquandolas!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

It's strange, but the Polo looks more like a Golf than the Golf does:


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_The R-Line cars do look good.

... except for the Golf. It's still fugly.


----------



## grayson (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_It's strange, but the Polo looks more like a Golf than the Golf does:









I think thats because it is more golf than the new golf and gti. they're so gigantic and filled with stupid crap they've lost their original spirit, in my opinion. hatchbacks should be small and nimble. its amazing how huge the new golf/rabbits look on the street. I confuse them with the taureg =(


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_I had a feeling







I just can't behind all that power, and front wheel preference. I just drove a 2007 G35x and loved the feel of the rear preference. Will they at least add a limit slip to one of the axles? Or do they still think that electromatic-poop will do the job? 
This is coming from a 03 VR6 Sport tunned GTI guy, who has already driven a 2007 AWD Passat - looks good but can't really get that excited. They are so close with this one, its a shame that they can't finish the job. I still don't know how VW will sell these given that this model will be well into luxury brand territory, and I have already had offers on many of them close to invoice.
 
If the Passat R36 approaches the tune and feel of the Golf R32 then you don't have anytihng to worry about. As for how they will sell them? If they only bring 5000 of them (just like the R32) they will sell all of them. 
Or put another way would you rather have a loaded A3 3.2 costing $43K+ or an R36 Passat costing roughly the same(guesstimating on the price for the Passat) ?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (gizmopop)*

can we buy R-line products in america?


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_can we buy R-line products in america?

Yeah. Although I don't know when they will become available. Mk4 R-Line accessories are still available on driver gear.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Suzukiracing003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Suzukiracing003* »_Will we see an R line Rabbit?
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the R32... due here next summer supposedly.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_How come there is no R Jetta?
Thats MAJOR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I mean we have GLI but this is not the same...

remember, this is the Essen{, GERMANY} Motorshow. it's directed towards the European market, no the US/Canada.
no one in Europe cares about the Jetta. i'd imagine it's the least popular model available. the aftermarket for the Jetta/Bora/Vento has always been much smaller than that of the Golf because the car isn't nearly as popular and no company is going to invest r&d for a car that hasn't been embraced by the masses, let alone the enthusiasts.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (NoDubJustYet)*

Polo GTI Please and an R36 Passat to replace my W8 please


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (ajz9415)*

"its amazing how huge the new golf/rabbits look on the street. I confuse them with the taureg =("
And yet, aren't they 10" shorter than a Mazda 3? Still a small car, but when you start at the original Golf, they really have grown.


----------



## renato (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Raring 2 Go)*









I think that releasing an "R-line" will somehow dilute the R32's brand equity.
It used to be "THE" R32... now is R this, R that... R Touran for G*d sake!
I really don't see how offering the R-line will add up... but then again... I don't know Marketing.
I still think that buying the "econo" and customizing to taste is the way to go.
My 2 cents.

.:R

_Modified by renato at 10:59 PM 12-4-2006_


_Modified by renato at 11:00 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Audi seems to be doing well with the S-Line and the actual S cars. Same thing goes with AMG and M...


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Rabbit with R-line package please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_Rabbit with R-line package please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=865
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: New R-line Models at Essen 2006 (Ge[email protected])*

Now remind me once again why we don't get the Polo here in the States? With the Honda Fit being sold here and to some degree of success, isn't it time to think about bringing it over? Maybe with the Tiguan. 
I would love to have a Polo GTI Cup to romp around the track in. Especially if the suspension is modeled after the new GTI.
Anyone esle?


----------



## Linette (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (klee)*

Someone on page 1 said that the Passat in the pics was a 2.0t FWD Passat 6 speed MT...
WTF? That Passat is certainly NOT a 2.0t with all the R36 looks, AND the pics DO show it with DSG. I don't know how you came to the conclusion that it was a 2.0...


_Modified by Linette at 3:52 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Linette)*

As for the engine comment...
He might be right and you may be wrong or vise versa. The single exhaust outlet on the left hand side can only mean that it's either a 2.0T or a 3.2L (since after all these are Euro models that are shown.) with FWD.
As for the DSG comment
You can clearly see in the .:R line Passat pictures posted here... http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...line# ...you can clearly see that it's a 6 Speed Manual and not a DSG.


----------



## DonCro (Sep 15, 2006)

3.2L V6 has dual exhausts out the back.


----------



## Linette (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (DonCro)*

Wow







This thread is about the article on the R-line releases, correct? Because the pictures of the Passat R36 featured in the gallery linked to said thread clearly show that it has DSG and has a V6. 
Here's the link to that gallery. Now tell me that's a 2.0t with a manual transmission...
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...20R36#


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (grayson)*

That's the most ignorant statement I've seen on vortex. 
Would you truely pony-up for a barebones vehicle just because it's not a replica of the original? I want more and as anyone can plainly see, most of us do especially given the fact we modify nearly every aspect of the vehicles we have.
Want to find out? Post a poll.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Linette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Linette* »_Wow







This thread is about the article on the R-line releases, correct? Because the pictures of the Passat R36 featured in the gallery linked to said thread clearly show that it has DSG and has a V6. 
Here's the link to that gallery. Now tell me that's a 2.0t with a manual transmission...
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...20R36#

I think the poster above was referring to this one http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...line# also linked from the same said gallery from the same said article. 
Is that a 2.0 TDI badge on that R?


----------



## Randy M (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't bee to this site in a long while but i just saw the Touareg facelift gallery and now this R-line shot. Me needs some mo info on da R-line t-reg fo da US booyakasha.....


----------



## mikallus (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Randy M)*

I love the R line Golf. Please Bring it to Canada!!!!


----------

